# Carulli, Ferdinando; Waltz in A - Video



## clhguitar (May 28, 2012)




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Nicely played! It was very clear and the voicing was great. I do wish I could see both of your hands properly so I could give you some feedback on the technical side of things, but still you do play it well.


----------

